# Calling Portland OR herfin' locals!



## mrbl8k (Jan 4, 2007)

DOH! That is supposed to read PORTLAND, as in, PORTLAND OREGON.. Not "PORLAND" DOH... I've been staring at the PC screen so much the last 2 weeks I can't even read/type correctly anymore...

Hello all! I will have the opportunity to get some good herfin' in Portland on Sunday the 20th! I will be in town that day around 4pm and I'll need to get to the airport by around 10pm, so I have some time if you all feel like some Herfage! I know Sundays aren't always the best days, but I hope to meet some of you folks there! I know Bigwaved is going to try and make it, so I hope to see some of you there! I just finished crunching away during finals, so I am READY for a good long break and the chance to meet some Oregon Herfers!

Hope to see some of you all there!


----------



## jdean33442 (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Calling Porland herfin' locals!*

If I still lived up there I would meet up with you but alas i'm live south now where the sun never sets.

You can smoke in the bars (at least last time I was there). Make sure the locals take you to quaff a few pints of real Oregon beer.



mrbl8k said:


> DOH! That is supposed to read PORTLAND, as in, PORTLAND OREGON.. Not "PORLAND" DOH... I've been staring at the PC screen so much the last 2 weeks I can't even read/type correctly anymore...
> 
> Hello all! I will have the opportunity to get some good herfin' in Portland on Sunday the 20th! I will be in town that day around 4pm and I'll need to get to the airport by around 10pm, so I have some time if you all feel like some Herfage! I know Sundays aren't always the best days, but I hope to meet some of you folks there! I know Bigwaved is going to try and make it, so I hope to see some of you there! I just finished crunching away during finals, so I am READY for a good long break and the chance to meet some Oregon Herfers!
> 
> Hope to see some of you all there!


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

mrbl8k said:


> DOH! That is supposed to read PORTLAND, as in, PORTLAND OREGON.. Not "PORLAND" DOH... I've been staring at the PC screen so much the last 2 weeks I can't even read/type correctly anymore...
> 
> Hello all! I will have the opportunity to get some good herfin' in Portland on Sunday the 20th! I will be in town that day around 4pm and I'll need to get to the airport by around 10pm, so I have some time if you all feel like some Herfage! I know Sundays aren't always the best days, but I hope to meet some of you folks there! I know Bigwaved is going to try and make it, so I hope to see some of you there! I just finished crunching away during finals, so I am READY for a good long break and the chance to meet some Oregon Herfers!
> 
> Hope to see some of you all there!


I fixed the title of the thread for you, Blake.
You might want to PM Bigwaved.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

We are on! How about here?

Horse Brass clickity


----------



## jdean33442 (May 8, 2007)

Oh you bastards. You freaking bastards. God I hate California sometimes.

This is/was one of my favorit pubs. Last time I was there I had a cask conditioned nitro tap black cherry stout and OMFG did it taste good.



Bigwaved said:


> We are on! How about here?
> 
> Horse Brass clickity


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

jdean33442 said:


> Oh you bastards. You freaking bastards. God I hate California sometimes.
> 
> This is/was one of my favorit pubs. Last time I was there I had a cask conditioned nitro tap black cherry stout and OMFG did it taste good.


This one:

*Walking Man Black Cherry Stout*

Walking Man Brewery


----------



## jdean33442 (May 8, 2007)

It could be. I don't remember the name of the Brewer which is odd because I normally pay attention to that stuff since I brew my own and am an official beer snob.

Looks like it but it was definitely cask conditioned and of course on the Nitro tap that night as the special.



Bigwaved said:


> This one:
> 
> *Walking Man Black Cherry Stout*
> 
> Walking Man Brewery


----------



## Tripp (Nov 27, 2006)

OOOh I'm in, I hit the west coast a few weeks ago, and I've been itching to herf with some of the Portland BOTLs. Where is it going to be. There's a nice cigar bar on SE 82nd.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> We are on! How about here?
> 
> Horse Brass clickity





Tripp said:


> OOOh I'm in, I hit the west coast a few weeks ago, and I've been itching to herf with some of the Portland BOTLs. _*Where is it going to be. *_ There's a nice cigar bar on SE 82nd.


.....


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

jdean33442 said:


> It could be. I don't remember the name of the Brewer which is odd because I normally pay attention to that stuff since I brew my own and am an official beer snob.
> 
> Looks like it but it was definitely cask conditioned and of course on the Nitro tap that night as the special.


Nitro tapped is pretty smooth.


----------



## Tripp (Nov 27, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> .....


OOh.. I've been meaning to try that place out.


----------



## zonedar (Aug 2, 2006)

I should be able to make it.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

zonedar said:


> I should be able to make it.


You had better quit standing us up! :ss


----------



## jdean33442 (May 8, 2007)

Man I miss the Hawthorn district.

Is Mike's Movie Madness still over on Belmont?


----------



## zonedar (Aug 2, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> You had better quit standing us up! :ss


...Sorry... I'll really try and make it.


----------



## mrbl8k (Jan 4, 2007)

Lookin' Great everyone! I am flying out tonight! I will have net connection where I will be, so I'll keep checking back here. I figure I'll just take a cab to that pub as soon as I am in Portland again. I will have many hours to kill, so I'll be there around 4pm-9:30ish... Cant wait guys!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I'll check back again soon!


----------



## mrbl8k (Jan 4, 2007)

hey guys... I am sitting in Lincoln city, Oregon at the moment checking emails etc.. I'll be back in town pretty early on Sunday, so I figure I'll kill time doing something until we meet up. Do you guys have a particular time you want to meet up? I have to be at the airport by around 10:15ish. Also, would it be ok if I put my suitcase in some ones car? I don't want to get a hotel room to store my extra bag and laptop, so maybe just plop it in some ones trunk while we are hanging out at the pub. Let me know.. 

I have had some amazing beer since I have been here, so I cant wait to couple that with a great bunch of people. Look forward to it and I hope you all are still able to make it.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

mrbl8k said:


> hey guys... I am sitting in Lincoln city, Oregon at the moment checking emails etc.. I'll be back in town pretty early on Sunday, so I figure I'll kill time doing something until we meet up. Do you guys have a particular time you want to meet up? I have to be at the airport by around 10:15ish. Also, would it be ok if I put my suitcase in some ones car? I don't want to get a hotel room to store my extra bag and laptop, so maybe just plop it in some ones trunk while we are hanging out at the pub. Let me know..
> 
> I have had some amazing beer since I have been here, so I cant wait to couple that with a great bunch of people. Look forward to it and I hope you all are still able to make it.


How about around 4:00-4:30 p.m.ish? You can toss your suitcase/laptop in my car.


----------



## mrbl8k (Jan 4, 2007)

Bigwaved said:


> How about around 4:00-4:30 p.m.ish? You can toss your suitcase/laptop in my car.


It turns out that I will have hotel room to store my luggage, so that is good to go now. I don't know what time yet, but that sounds about right to me. I'll let you know for sure as soon as I do. As of right now lets plan for 4:30pm

Talk with you soon


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

mrbl8k said:


> It turns out that I will have hotel room to store my luggage, so that is good to go now. I don't know what time yet, but that sounds about right to me. I'll let you know for sure as soon as I do. As of right now lets plan for 4:30pm
> 
> Talk with you soon


We will be there between 4:00 and 4:30.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

BTW, how is/was the class?


----------



## Tripp (Nov 27, 2006)

I'll be there too, but maybe a bit late. I'm bringing my girlfriend's father, so it depends what time he feels like leaving.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Tripp said:


> I'll be there too, but maybe a bit late. I'm bringing my girlfriend's father, so it depends what time he feels like leaving.


:r We will make sure we keep the light on for you.


----------



## mrbl8k (Jan 4, 2007)

Well I am still at the hotel and I am not sure what time this deal is heading out. I think we will get back in time. I'll keep you all posted and text back when I arrive at the Raddison hotel... I am not sure how long of a drive it is from Lincoln City.

Talk with you all soon


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

enjoy your time there blake, glad to see your back!!!


----------



## mrbl8k (Jan 4, 2007)

havana_lover said:


> enjoy your time there blake, glad to see your back!!!


Thanks!

I'll be at the pub around 4:45.. I'll need to get back to my hotel and repack all of my crap around 8-9ish depending... I look forward to it! :ss :tu


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

I will be there between 4:15 and 4:30ish


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

I had a great time guys. Nice to meet you Blake and Tripp. Nice to see you again, Steve.


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

that is great you guys had a good time!! blake is a great BOTL..


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Hey, Blake...where is the bathroom? Or the blue tree? Or the turtle stamp? :r


----------



## zonedar (Aug 2, 2006)

It was a hoot. Thanks guys. Errr, and Blake... I Think I hear the corn talking about you.


----------



## Tripp (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks for ther herf guys. It was nice meeting you Steve and Dave. And Blake, hopefully you will be able to make it back someday for another one.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Tripp said:


> Thanks for ther herf guys. It was nice meeting you Steve and Dave. And Blake, hopefully you will be able to make it back someday for another one.


Same here, Tripp. Talk to you soon.


----------



## mrbl8k (Jan 4, 2007)

I had an amazing time guys! It was awesome to meet you all! Thank you for coming out to hang with me while i was in town.. Next time I'll set aside more days so we can herf until the bars kick us out!


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

mrbl8k said:


> I had an amazing time guys! It was awesome to meet you all! Thank you for coming out to hang with me while i was in town.. Next time I'll set aside more days so we can herf until the bars kick us out!


That's a deal!


----------

